# bowl/tray templates and router bit



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Any comments on these? Especially the MLCS package?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I first used the CMT router bit and template then expanded from there. I have other bowl type router bits but have found that the CMT I like best. I really like the ability to be creative with these.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I bought the initial kit but now make my own out of MDF


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
"Any comments on these? Especially the MLCS package?"

*

What are These? What is the MLCS package?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

@Joe, they have a package with 5 templates, router bit,router extention and the sanding diskd for 125 bucks.(save 10 dollars) Or it can all be bought separate.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I bought it. Made several chip 'n' dip trays. 
Like Larry, I make my own templates now.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*
Is this what you're talking about?

*
I see everything except a sanding disk.
... and the price is different…

I have never tried this stuff… BUT, I can say MLCS is a very good company.

I have been very happy with all of the router bits I have purchased from them (and I have quite a few from them)... and other stuff.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Joe look to the right of the ad, it has all listed for 124.95. (bit,templates and sanding disk)
I've been using MLCS for years and never had any problems other than a router bit that broke and they promply replaced it no questions asked.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

OH, OK… I Finally SEE what you're talking about…

If you want to try it, it looks like you could save $10 by getting the Tray, Template, Sanding combo…

The only 'touchy' thing I can see is the bit extender… does it really work SAFELY?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

In answer to your question about the bit extender,I don't know. I've never used one but I can't imagine it being a problem if used properly.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe, The 1/2" dia. extention is rock solid in my view. I have made many items using it and it is a must have for deeper bowl work. ...and I too make my own templetes out of MDF now.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I've seen a lot of templates for sale…

It blows my mind to see how much they (general retailers) want for simple Templates…
... like a set of Dutchman for $30-$50!!

Like how of a problem would it be to easily MAKE them?! (OUT of SCRAPS!)

I think, for those bowls, a lot of the fun of the project would be making the Templates to do it!

But, if someone isn't up to making them, there is a price to pay… 

I think it was WoodSmith, a few months/years ago, had a project on their show making a large bowl (simple bowl), like an oval race track, where they made the template as part of the project. They used a bit extension device also to get more depth. Looked like a nice, simple, intriguing project to do…

Forgot about those templates… they do work together though… a little more than just Simple… but, with a little design work, etc., it wouldn't be too bad…


----------



## BilltheDiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I have three different bowl bits and the extender. The extender works great when needed. I found it a bit tough to change the bit in the extender so I dedicated one to it. I also have a smaller diameter bit. When you make your own templates remember not to make any curves with a tighter radius than your smallest diameter bit.


----------

